# Is it possible to run tc linux command in FreeBSD



## isso2095 (Nov 20, 2021)

I heard that Freebsd has linux support is that true?


----------



## cmoerz (Nov 20, 2021)

There is Linux binary compatibility - see then handbook for further details:









						Chapter 11. Linux Binary Compatibility
					

FreeBSD provides binary compatibility with Linux, allowing users to install and run most Linux binaries on a FreeBSD system without having to first modify the binary




					docs.freebsd.org
				




It allows you to run a catalog of Linux applications - some need some tinkering to properly work, some won't work at all. The more tied into the Linux kernel an application tries to operate, the more likely it will run into issues.

At the end of the day, it's a compatibility layer that emulates a Linux kernel, but isn't Linux obviously.


----------

